# proper ballasting for a front mounted snow blower



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Hello Guys/Gals:
I am in the process of purchasing a front mounted snow blower for my Husqvarna garden tractor 26Hp with hydrostatic transaxle.
And I would appreciate advice/knowledge of the best weight locations.

Snow blower 250-300 lb electric lift (Bercomac) 44-48"(undecided which one at this time 100.00 difference 44 may be easier on tractor) 

Available rear wheel weight 50 lb per side
Tires 23x10.50x12 could be loaded guesstamation 30-50lb each
The above should be easier on the frame/axel but will not take weight off the front end IMO

Weight box with150lb attaches to rear of tractor weight is behind rear axel may increase load on transaxle/frame may reduce front end weight with blower IMO.

other suggestions?

In your expert opinion or experience what will be the correct amount of weight and location?
Thank You for your input
William


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

go with the weight box. don't forget chains on the drive wheels.


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

P Morrissette
Thank You for your reply
Would you please explain why you would choose the weight box over tire weights/loading
Sincerely 
William


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

The reason you want the wieght box
is simply one of simplicity.

The transmission on your tractor will not
survive having the tires loaded as it is fluid
powered rather than gear drive and has to 
be able to slip to prevent damage.

The smaller wheel wieghts and the wieght 
box will be an excellent way to obtain traction 
with either blower.

You do want to invest in a set of tire chains
as a matter of principal in any case.

IN our case our 12 horse power cub cadet
used chains only with the single stage blower 
and had no problems with our driveway and 
its long incline.

Are you buying the motorised Bercomac for the UTV- ATV market?

What ever you buy spend the $30.00 in canadian Loonies on one of Clarences impeller kits
to eliminate the plugged impellers


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Thank You Leon
Are you buying the motorised Bercomac for the UTV- ATV market?

no the unit is powered by the Garden Tractors belt driven PTO


please expand on the below statement

What ever you buy spend the $30.00 in canadian Loonies on one of Clarences impeller kits to eliminate the plugged impellers

William


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*clarences impeller kit*

Heres the link for you WIlliam,

www.smallengns.tripod.com


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

personaly Id do the weight box too you can always add or remove weight that way Im not a huge fan of tire chains wile yes they help I always tore up my driveway with them plus they were a pain to install it was rare for me to have to use them I usualy just pushed as much as I could to get around the deep spot then pushed it into the yard but I had AG tires on the rear


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Leon & loudcav


Leon thanks for the link but; unfortunatly its dead, tried different spellings of engine with no luck.
William


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

TRY this

clarences impeller kit

it works through google

smllengns.tripod.com


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

With the weight box, you can adjust the amount of ballast needed through trial and error. Don't forget that your personal weight on the machine is right over the drive wheels (in most cases) and also helps with traction.

Generally speaking, your weight + whatever you put in the weight box needs to offset the weight of the blower. Don't worry about the frame of your machine, it can handle some weight off the back.

The chains will allow you to really drive through the snow without any slipping (unless you have "ag" or "agricultural" type tires), the blower will perform better if your forward speed is constant and the augers are packing a lot of snow into the impeller. If you have any slope to your driveway, you will really appreciate the chains.

When blowing, always keep your engine at maximum RPMs, and use a lower gear on your transmission.

When the blower is on the ground, your steering can be rendered pretty much useless unless you have enough counterweight in the back.


----------



## weewilly (May 13, 2009)

Thank you P morrissette
you stated "When the blower is on the ground, your steering can be rendered pretty much useless unless you have enough counterweight in the back."
Would you consider chains on the front wheels also (what about loaded tires on the front)?
Thank You
William


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

No chains on the front wheels. You will have to experiment a bit to get used to the steering and get proper balance with the counterweight.


----------

